# Pics of the boys



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Missmarstar helped me with a problem I had posting pics.

These aren't very good but they're kind of all I have. They were taken last April a week or so after I got Happy Harry. He's the one with the halter on; The Professor is the one without a halter. Harry's halter is so shabby because his old owners didn't send him with a halter. DD had to rummage through the tack in the trailer to find something to trailer him home in. He's gotten a better one since then.










Becoming friends:










checking out the neighbor's horses:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think there's a little mix in there. They don't look pure Golden to me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe some chocolate lab????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, they're beautiful! I love that second photo.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I Love horses...yours are beautiful!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad I could help, those are some great pictures!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

great photos ..love the one of the two head together!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some beautiful horses. That one of them touching heads is so sweet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I love them.

Horses 'meet' each other by breathing in each others breath...hence the nose to nose. Sort of how dogs smell butts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice. They sure are a matched pair.
Are they behaving better after their winter off? They sure do learn how to get away with stuff very quickly.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats a much nicer way to meet a friend! : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That second pic is priceless. Too bad Valentine's Day has passed. It's the perfect picture for the occasion.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

that second photo is beautiful! Gave me warm fuzzies!


----------

